# Welchen CPU und welches Board dazu??



## Gullynbg (11. November 2002)

Hey,könnt ihr mir da Tipps geben?

Folgendes sollte es sein:

Prozessor:

-ein AMD
-1,8 bis 2 GHz


Motherboard:
-viele PCI Steckplätze (min.4)
-gute Qualität (lieber zahl ich mehr,bevor ich schrott kaufe!)


Folgendes hab ich mir schon mal rausgesucht:

CPU:

AMD, Athlon XP, Sockel A, 2200+, Thoroughbred


Board:

ASUS A7V8X mit VIA KT400


Taugen der Prozessor und das Board was??


Wäre nett,wenn ihr mir da ein wenig kaufberatung geben würdet ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Psyclic (12. November 2002)

vergiss das mit dem kt400 mal wieder schnell.
der ist noch viel zu buggy.

nim nen 333er oder warte noch ein wenig, 
oder hast du dich nicht auch schon gewundert warum so wenig hardware firmen den 400er chip auf ihre boards setzen !?
nen epox 8k5a3+ oder aber nen gigabyte ga7vaxp ( oder so ähnlich... ) sollten ganz ordentlich sein... schaust mal bei tomshardware


----------



## Gullynbg (12. November 2002)

Ok danke.

Hab mir jetzt mal das *EPoX EP-8K5A2+ mit Raid* rausgesucht,das hat ja den VIA333.

Oder besser das *EPoX EP-8K5A3+ mit DualRaid*?? 

Blöde Frage,aber was ist Raid bzw.Dual Raid??



Und der Prozessor? Also ich hab bisher nur Gutes über das Teil gehört!

Was denkt ihr??


----------



## CSF-Lady (12. November 2002)

*diese boards*

...erlauben die einfache raid arrays zu bilden.
Das heisst Du kannst z.B. mehrere HDDs zu einer Partition verbinden. (RAID 0)
Da Du dann alles doppelt hast, ist diese Partition superschnell.
Nachteil, geht eine HDD kaputt, sind ALLE Daten weg.

Spiegeln geht auch(RAID 1), das heisst die Daten der einen Platte gehen gleichzeitig an ne zweite, sollte eine der beiden abrauchen uebernimmt die andere. 
Vorteil: sehr sicher 
Nachteil: langsamer als raid 0 

Oder halt ein Raid 10 das ist ne Mischung von beidem aber TEUER!!!! 
weil mindestens 4 HDDs..

Dann gibts noch viele weitere Raids, die kann Dein Board aber eh nicht 

hehe das ist natürlich nur eine SEHR grobe Beschreibung...


----------



## Gullynbg (12. November 2002)

Ok danke! Jetzt weiß ich bescheid.

Und das Board und der Prozessor ansich?

Empfehlenswert??


----------



## haldjo1 (12. November 2002)

enn ihr schon grad dabei seid raid zu erklären dann könnt ihr mir sicher auch sagen ob ich da auch einfach nur eine oder 2 HDDs anstecken und sie einfach als zwie getrennte fastplatten nutzen um meine IDE Plätze freizuhalten, bzw anderweitig  nutzen!?


----------



## Moartel (12. November 2002)

Da die meisten Mainboards schnell und zuverlässig sind würde ich dir das raten was auch in Tests meistens geraten wird: Such dir das Board nach den Extras und der Ausstattung aus (also was du brauchst oder willst). Ein Markenboard zu nehmen ist sicher nicht schlecht, also Epox, ASUS, MSI etc. Helfen kann dir da wohl keiner, die Boards sind praktisch alle gut und ob die zu deiner CPU passen steht bei der Beschreibung. Konzentrier dich lieber auf die Wahl von dem CPU-Lüfter, das ist glaube ich ein größeres Problem.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. November 2002)

Stimmt, der Lüfter: Für den solltest du sicher noch mal 40 Euro einkalkulieren bei so einer Heizung wie dem 22er von AMD.


----------



## Gullynbg (13. November 2002)

ok danke. ja ein guter lüfter is schon wichtig,net dass mir das schöne neue teil durchbrennt ;-)

Damit hab ich wohl die wichtigsten dinge zusammen.
Jetzt noch ne fedde pladde und ein wenig ram und schon gehts ab...

danke leute!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (13. November 2002)

vergiss AMD, kauf nen intel


----------



## Gullynbg (14. November 2002)

ja ok,jetzt geht der Glaubenskrieg wieder los...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. November 2002)

Ja nun, das Problem hatten wir ja schon - also wenn er denn nun AMD kaufen will, dann lass ihn das tun - die Prozessoren sind mit SIcherheit nicht schlecht. Die Nachteile solltet ihr ja mittlerweile kennen.
Auf jeden Fall sind sie hammergünstig!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. November 2002)

deswegen ja auch der smiley   

soll sich doch jeder kaufen was er will, ich muss ja nicht damit arbeiten


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. November 2002)

Tjoar, man kann mit beiden Systemen prima arbeiten - kommt halt ganz auf den Anwendungsbereich an.


----------

